# Will my truck pull this trailer without trouble?



## HJR (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a 1995 Chevrolet Silverado, tomorrow I am going to look at a 5th wheel that is 28ft. long and weighs 6,800 pounds. I am just looking to bring it home with this truck, the truck is a 1500 with a V8. Will it pull it home without any trouble? Will it be tough, easy, won't bother the truck?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Standard or automatic?


----------



## HJR (Sep 21, 2007)

Automatic


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 96 Chev. 3/4 ton. w/ a Vortec 350 c.i. V8. I had a flow thru muffler and larger exhaust installed with a K&N Filter. Pumped up the HP to about 300 HP. I use to have a 28.6 in 5th Wheel with a full slider that had a dry weight of 7,400 lbs. I pulled it just OK for about 10 years. Just sold the trailer about a month ago. Average gas mileage w/o the trailer is about 15-17 mpg. With the trailer it was 9 mpg. If I was to do it again I would want at least the 3/4 ton and a bigger motor.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I have 21' fifth wheel I towed with a truck just like that only it was a '97. You won't be able to jump off the line and it will go slow up hills but it will pull it. I upgraded to a diesel and would recommend that if you plan on keeping it and pulling it allot.


----------



## HJR (Sep 21, 2007)

I have another newer truck to pull it, it just dosen't have the 5th wheel plate installed yet, but I am first in line for this trailer and its what I've been looking for with enough beds and room. I just need to get it bought and hauled home but don't want to damage my truck. I have pulled a 25' fifth wheel with it before 79 road runner, I have pulled it up on the mountain where I live with ease.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just to get it home , you should be just fine. Just don't take it out to the Salt Flats. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I personally say no way, not in a 1/2 ton. My dad tried with that same truck on a 24' 5th wheel, rubbed all of the paint off of the wheel wells...I had a similar question on the old forum if you care to read other's opinions. http://utahwildlife.net/dwr_forum/viewt ... 3581f4686f
In short, I was looking at a 5,000 lb trailer and it was a unanimous no, so to a 6,800 lb trailer I would expect it to be more unanimous. Of course, if you are only towing it home; what is the plan from there?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I should add that had airbags on the truck when I pulled the fifth wheel. It road to low without them.


----------



## HJR (Sep 21, 2007)

As I said there is another truck to pull it once it gets home but it dosen't have a 5th wheel hitch installed yet and thats why I need to pick it up with the 1/2 ton silverado. Also as I said this truck has pulled a 25' trailer already up plenty of hills on rough roads and has not been moved by it. It has never had a problem pulling the trailers I've had previously. I now have a 20ft pull behind that I will eventually sell but it weighs quite a bit and it dose fine.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HJR said:


> As I said there is another truck to pull it once it gets home but it dosen't have a 5th wheel hitch installed yet and thats why I need to pick it up with the 1/2 ton silverado. Also as I said this truck has pulled a 25' trailer already up plenty of hills on rough roads and has not been moved by it. It has never had a problem pulling the trailers I've had previously. I now have a 20ft pull behind that I will eventually sell but it weighs quite a bit and it dose fine.


Sorry, missed that. The overall conclusion I arrived at is that the suspension is not heavy enough; TM's answer of airbags would certainly help, but the brakes are still left a little on the light side. I think the 350 is a little light for that much weight IMHO, but it will get you there eventually; just be really careful; I don't know that you can brake safely IMHO.


----------



## HJR (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry I left this out, the truck dose have overload springs, breaks should be okay maby using 3rd gear and not getting going to much. I trust my Chevrolet trucks they've got work done that has overexceded there max weight before. I've pulled as much as 3,000 pounds behind an S10 before, (cattle feed) and so many things behind the 1500 but never quite 7,000 pounds. I'll get the trailer set on the truck and see how it looks.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

My dad pulls a 30' travel trailer that has a dry weight of 6000lb and a loaded weight of 7500 lbs with a 1992 Chevy Z71 V8. It is going to work a truck that size and push it to its limits that is for sure. If you have the chance I would get a bigger truck, but if that is all you got it should be fine for a while.


----------



## HJR (Sep 21, 2007)

Well as I said the truck only needs to be brought home there is another truck to pull it where I would camp or whatever but it dosen't have the 5th wheel hitch installed yet so the 1500 just needs to get it home.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Where are you at hjr? If you just need to pull it home and it can wait til tuesday I have a ram 3500 with 5th wheel hitch that could get it home if that's all you need. Let me know if I can help...


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

A 1 ton dodge isnt any better.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

CUT-EM said:


> A 1 ton dodge isnt any better.


This is one of the dumbest comments made the whole year on this Forum, I will assume you are kidding. If not anytime you want to test I have 15K rig you are welcome to attempt to haul up parleys with a 1/2 ton gas chevy truck. In fact I would love to video this for the forum to see. Then when you can't get up the hill I will use my 08" dodge 1 ton and pull it up the rest of the way for you... :mrgreen:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> CUT-EM said:
> 
> 
> > A 1 ton dodge isnt any better.
> ...


I agree, Hopefully he meant "A 1 Ton Dodge. You cant get any better than that, (assuming its a Diesel)" :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > CUT-EM said:
> ...


You bet it is and the new 5.9 turbo with the jake break as well, honestly so far the most capeable pulling vechicle I have owned (yes I have owned 2 fords).


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes I was totally kidding!!


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Id just like to know you got an 08 with the 5.9??????


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

CUT-EM said:


> Yes I was totally kidding!!


That is a good thing I was worried about you. This was the 1st year for the larger displacement the factory rates it to tow about 16K.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hate to jump in but I have a similar question. I have a 1991 Chev Sub 2500 I need to go up to Idaho to pull a 26' footer home. I got a trans cool kit installed and then had the rear springs redone(there are overloads). I have never really pulled a trailer in my life but since my wifes dad passed the family is fueding and I going up to get the trailer to sell it here in Salt Lake. Will this work? I have seen my brother in law pull it with one of the new F150's.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If it was towed by an f150 a 3/4 ton with overloads and a trans cooler should be fine. Just check the max towing weight of the truck and look at the vin plate on the trailer to make sure you are not overloaded.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think the suburban will do just fine being that it is already the 3/4 ton chassis.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

smokin577 said:


> I hate to jump in but I have a similar question. I have a 1991 Chev Sub 2500 I need to go up to Idaho to pull a 26' footer home. I got a trans cool kit installed and then had the rear springs redone(there are overloads). I have never really pulled a trailer in my life but since my wifes dad passed the family is fueding and I going up to get the trailer to sell it here in Salt Lake. Will this work? I have seen my brother in law pull it with one of the new F150's.


smokin577....that burb will pull that trailer and three or four F150's up and down Parley's canyon all week long without any trouble. A run from Idaho won't even be a challenge !! The only challenge will be is how to get the Ford's out of the fast lane so you can pass them.


----------

